
Garbage Collection, Without the Noise or the Smell (2015) - vezycash
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/nyregion/garbage-collection-without-the-noise-or-the-smell.html
======
furgooswft13
Indeed, the noise of panicking managers and engineers when our companies badly
designed Java apps seize up due to excessive GC induced thrashing is really
annoying. Luckily I don't have to deal with the smell of burning silicon since
all our genius code is hosted on the cloud.

What are we talking about again?

~~~
projektir
I had the same reaction, I was wondering why NYT was writing an article baout
GCs...

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9998912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9998912)

------
GoToRO
How is garbage collected in high-rises? 60+ stories up?

~~~
EADGBE
Chutes?

~~~
fatnoah
As a former 36th floor resident of an apartment building, the trash chute is
second only to the views on the list of things I miss the most. When your
trash can is full, simply bring the bag to the hall, open the chute door, and
let it drop.

Now that I own a house, the trash gets to sit in a barrel in the garage, where
I get to enjoy it every day until the weekly pick up.

~~~
EADGBE
With two kids still in diapers, the day before trash day is always the worst.

